# Noisy IS on EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 - is this normal?



## papa-razzi (Dec 24, 2010)

I just purchased a new EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 from B&H and noticed a noise when using the IS. It is like a switching or soft clicking noise, and it happens during focus (sometimes) and a second or so after I stop pressing the shutter button.
I have two other lenses with IS and there is no noticable noise (both inexpensive kit lenses). I rented this lens a year ago and don't remember hearing a noise with the lens at that time. 
Is this normal, or do I have a defective lens? I'll call B&H, but wanted to know what you guys have experienced.
Thanks!


----------



## april (Dec 24, 2010)

I believe that's normal since i've got a 24-105 that does the same everytime the IS activates/deactivate i hear a clicking sound along with the sound of the focusing motor whenever it's on AF. The clicking sound is more noticeable when you do a panning shot while the IS is ON or when you're half pressing the shutter botton and the IS senses any shake or movement. Even those standard lenses I used before I could hear the sound of the IS when it engages but not all are equal some are just noisier than the others. 
With that sound I feel confident enough that the IS is working.


----------



## Isurus (Dec 24, 2010)

That is normal. It's IS is from one or two generations ago and isn't nearly as quite as the new on in the 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS II for example.

I had become so accustomed to the noise that when I was first using the new 70-200 I actually checked to see if the IS was turned on a couple times. 

But, back on topic, there is nothing to worry about. Noise is normal in that lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2010)

papa-razzi said:


> Is this normal, or do I have a defective lens?



It's normal. Try a 300mm f/4L IS sometime...that one starts up with a 'clunk' that you can hear and feel, and while in operation you hear a low humm...it makes the 17-55mm seem quiet by comparison...

The start/stop sound of the 17-55mm and 24-105mm IS are similar.


----------

